# Ongoing Philly / South Jersey Casting Practice Thread



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This thread will be updated with practice get together times and dates as they come up (as weather permits).

With a slight warm-up predicted the first practice of the new year will be this Sunday, 2/1 at Noon at the Marlton NJ field.

We occasionally practice on other fields too - in Burlington Co and Gloucester County - to accommodate those in the more Northern and Southern parts of the state. If there is interest let me know.

I will be at the field by 11:30 and cones will be set-up at 100ft intervals to 600. I have a laser rangefinder that you are welcome to use for more precise measurements (+/- 1 yard). Feel free to bring your own too; a big reflector will be set-up at the oche.

Whoever wants to come by and cast or just watch and inspect and ask about a wide range of high performance fishing and casting tackle is welcome.

The physical address for the field is 1047 Tuckerton Road, Marlton NJ 08053. 

This is the same field the Sportcast USA NE Regional Open Tournament will be cast on in April.

You can calculate directions (and see the field) from this *Google Satellite Map Page*.

Hope to see some P&S people there!


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds great. Goodluck to you guys. Let me know when you have the next one. I try to make it.
Bob


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey thanks Sarge. Sadly I'm gonna have to miss this one.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Had a good turnout and a PB set!

fish bucket set a new PB at 208 yards (spinner) and a couple other tournament casting guys were banging them out really good; a great first practice of the year and today set a good mindset for everyone heading into these early casting tournaments.

Everyone wants to keep active so we will be doing this as often as we can!

Keep an eye out for the next notice!


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Had a good turnout and a PB set!
> 
> fish bucket set a new PB at 208 yards (spinner) and a couple other tournament casting guys were banging them out really good; a great first practice of the year and today set a good mindset for everyone heading into these early casting tournaments.
> 
> ...



208 sweet...what setup was he using?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

KingKrimpet said:


> 208 sweet...what setup was he using?


I believe it was an All Star 1508 with a Daiwa 35mm spool Surf reel (Powersurf?) with 20lb Saltiga braid and braid casting leader and a 150gm sinker.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Practice at the Marlton field again this Saturday, 2/7.

I'll be there by 11:00

All are welcome!


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

will u guys be at the field on sunday ?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hi Troy, 

I can't and I know a couple other guys are out because we need to make the New Jersey Beach Buggy Assoc's annual meeting up in Tom's River.

Keep an eye out on this thread, we'll be casting whenever the weather allows.

Rod / SS


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

hey sgt ,thansk for the info, i will find out if a couple of guys from my area are willing to come out


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

That would be great! 

Hope to see you soon Troy.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'm going to check out the field, I'm thinking there's been no melt-off and it is still covered with snow.

I'll post back ASAP and let you know if practice is canceled.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

No go for tomorrow

Practice canceled.










Maybe next weekend (but remember Saturday is







Valentine's Day







)


----------

